# Has anyone tried align or anti depressants for constipation?



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

I've tried the following:activia yogurt-no changepearls from gnc-no change1 anti depressant so far with no change.My GI told me to try Align and if that doesn't work, he'll put me on another type of anti depressant. Has anyone tried any anti depressants that have helped them with constipation.I have bad gas, constipation, and am really bloated.Has anyone tried any probiotics that have helped with constipation?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually SSRI antidepressants like Zoloft tend to be better for those on the IBS-C side if they tend to get constipation from the tricyclic antidepressants (not everyone does).The SSRI's are a bit more likely to cause some diarrhea than the tricyclic or SNRI antidepressants.Probiotics mostly reduce gas volume rather than loosen up the stools, but the ones in Activia yogurt have a bit of clinical data on their website that seems to indicate they may help some with constipation. Probiotics can be hit or miss depending on if those particular ones establish well in you and how they happen to interact with your system.


----------



## lollymogs (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Lifeofhell,you have the same symptoms as me so if you find anything that helps i'd be rele grateful if you could send me a message or something







. do you get any pain or not cos I dont and it seems most people with IBS do. my main problem is EXTREME bloating!!Thanks Laurren x


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

LarenI have been taking Chia Seeds for the last month....It is truly a miracle food, please Google it. I suffer from IBS-C with plenty of bloating and gas that I have no control over, The Chia Seeds have made a big difference( for the better ) .


----------



## lollymogs (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo ok thanks i've never heard of that i will have to google it!! Thanks for posting


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

You are welcome, I hope it helps you too.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lifeof hell, I have been advised by two top GI docs that anti-depressants can help with IBS. I have also read in various places that SSRI type anti-depressants are best for IBS-C which agrees with Kathleen's post.Shells55, how much chia seed do you take and when and how do you take it? Does it help with you constipation? How long did it take to get results?


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

HiI grind the Chia Seeds and add it to my Oatmeal, You should take 2 tablespoons a day, yes it helps with constipation, I saw results in 2 days. I also take an antidepressant ,I found it helps with the stress which we all know makes our IBS worse.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks shells55, I used to have flaxseed (linseed in the UK) which were quite good and you could buy them already ground. I am wondering if I can get chia seeds pre-ground in the UK. Anyway thanks for the tip.Which anti-depressant are you on and did you get side effects intially and has it made your IBS better as I am not depressed?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While a small percentage of serotonin is used in the brain for regulating mood it is used for other things.Most of the serotonin in the body is in the gut nerves and is used in several different ways that can be effected by drugs and help people with IBS. Often antidepressants will work on the gut nerves and concentrations too low too effect mood. It is relatively hard to get drugs into the brain as it is protected from the body with a barrier. The nerves in the gut are right out in the open so you don't have to get the drug across a barrier to get it to work on them.


----------



## Joeanne (Jun 13, 2009)

Lexapro cured my constipation/IBS. I had it for ~20 years (off and on), and tried everything and nothing worked until Lexapro.


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

lifeofhellI mentioned before that I eat Chia Seeds everyday, they have helped more than I could wish for, they really are a miracle food for IBS sufferers. I also take a Digestive Enzyme before each meal ( Swiss Brand ) and I take a Citalopram everyday.it is a mild anti-depressant.I can honestly say I see a great improvement in the amount of gas I have, before I didn't have control over my gas It would just leak out ALL the time, now I can actually go out dancing....yes dancing!! without too much worry about smelling, I almost, not completely yet but almost have a normal social life again, that's something I haven't had in about 3 years. I can't stress enough how much I recommend Chia Seeds. Please give them a try.Life is too short to be afraid to be around people for fear of having an accident.And the seeds help with constipation. Shells55


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

lifeofhellI mentioned before that I eat Chia Seeds everyday, they have helped more than I could wish for, they really are a miracle food for IBS sufferers. I also take a Digestive Enzyme before each meal ( Swiss Brand ) and I take a Citalopram everyday.it is a mild anti-depressant.I can honestly say I see a great improvement in the amount of gas I have, before I didn't have control over my gas It would just leak out ALL the time, now I can actually go out dancing....yes dancing!! without too much worry about smelling, I almost, not completely yet but almost have a normal social life again, that's something I haven't had in about 3 years. I can't stress enough how much I recommend Chia Seeds. Please give them a try.Life is too short to be afraid to be around people for fear of having an accident.And the seeds help with constipation. Shells55


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Lexapro didn't help my IBS-C


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

*Shells55*, I have been prescribed Citalopram but I am reluctant to take it. Did you get any side effects from it? What are the benefits and how long did it take to work? Did you take it for depression or IBS? What dosage do you take? Are you IBS C or D? Sorry for all the questions but I am very interested to know. I am going to try the chia seeds - when I can find where to get them.*Lifeofhell*, I have just started on Align. I will let you know how it goes.


shells55 said:


> lifeofhellI mentioned before that I eat Chia Seeds everyday, they have helped more than I could wish for, they really are a miracle food for IBS sufferers. I also take a Digestive Enzyme before each meal ( Swiss Brand ) and I take a Citalopram everyday.it is a mild anti-depressant.I can honestly say I see a great improvement in the amount of gas I have, before I didn't have control over my gas It would just leak out ALL the time, now I can actually go out dancing....yes dancing!! without too much worry about smelling, I almost, not completely yet but almost have a normal social life again, that's something I haven't had in about 3 years. I can't stress enough how much I recommend Chia Seeds. Please give them a try.Life is too short to be afraid to be around people for fear of having an accident.And the seeds help with constipation. Shells55


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

The only side effect I had with the citalopram is weight gain...about 20lbs, a small price to pay I think, it is starting to come off now. They took about 2 weeks to work completly, I have IBS-C and yes it did help. I am on a very small dosage just enough to relax a little, It doesn't make me sleepy at first you my feel tired but after a week it goes away.You can find Cia Seeds in any Health Food Store, the cost about $22.00.Let me know what works for you.All the best.Shells55


----------



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

Shells55 and all....thank you for all your suggestions. I will definitely try the Chia seeds this weekend. I was so busy and depressed that nothing is working. I tried taking acupuncture about twice so far and no improvement as of yet. I will try a couple more times before giving up on that too. I did a colon cleansing and the combination of the fiber and the tea (laxative) made me feel normal for the time I was on it. The anti-depressant the doc put me did nothing at all but make me deal with work a little better.I'm going to be seeing a new gastro doc.....i'll keep you guys updated...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

lifeofhell,You can try a product called Super Seed which has all sorts of seeds. I used it for several years before discovering it was my thyroid hormones being too low which was causing my constipation. You may want to have your levels checked and if you have a TSH over 2 then ask for a FT-4 and FT-3 test. Something called Triphala also helped alot with my constipation.Good luck.


----------



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi ShelliIs it ok to soak the seeds and then make them into a gel????


----------



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

HI I HAD DISCOMFORT FROM EATING THE CHAI SEEDS- I STARTED OFF SLOWLY - 1-2 TEASPOONS BUT I AM UNCOMFORTABLE.?DID YOU FIND THAT IN THE BEGINNING???


----------



## chronic*chronic (Jul 2, 2009)

I started taking Effexor several years ago -- for depression -- and it worked as a MIRACLE for IBS. Every physician told me that it was the best fix available.The intestines are the most similar organ to the brain. Serotonin, a neurotransmitter, also regulates the intestines. It makes sense to me that if I don't have enough of the chemical in my brain, maybe I don't have enough in my guts, either.The other treatment I use is exercise. I hike 10+ miles a week. This also makes a big difference.These two treatments have eliminated my old pattern of constipation followed by a complete intestinal melt down with weeks of diarrhea. Now the meltdown only happens if I'm facing acute stress.I don't remember the side effects from starting Effexor, except that for a few weeks I was so happy I felt like I was floating.


----------



## shells55 (Jun 4, 2009)

No I never had any problems with the Chia Seeds...you are the first to say that...I guess that they don't agree with you.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

chronic*chronic said:


> I started taking Effexor several years ago -- for depression -- and it worked as a MIRACLE for IBS. Every physician told me that it was the best fix available.The intestines are the most similar organ to the brain. Serotonin, a neurotransmitter, also regulates the intestines. It makes sense to me that if I don't have enough of the chemical in my brain, maybe I don't have enough in my guts, either.The other treatment I use is exercise. I hike 10+ miles a week. This also makes a big difference.These two treatments have eliminated my old pattern of constipation followed by a complete intestinal melt down with weeks of diarrhea. Now the meltdown only happens if I'm facing acute stress.I don't remember the side effects from starting Effexor, except that for a few weeks I was so happy I felt like I was floating.


How much Effexor do you take a day?


----------



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

Update.....I tried the Chia seeds in a pill form. I'm taking 3 pills twice a day with food. It has helped alittle bit, but its better then nothing. I didn't have any side effects from taking the pills. It felt like it took maybe 2 days for it to kick in. I started taking a fiber drink again and that seems to help alittle. I'm still taking align which helps with the gas.I saw a new gastro doc today and he advised me to get my thyroid levels checked. I had the blood test done as soon as I left his office, I'm eager to see what the results are. For the previous post about my levels....i'm going to print out what you said so I can tell the doc what I want and have him explain it to me. Some of these gastro docs like to skip explaining why something might not benefit it us. But i'm stubborn......He also recommended me to try advantage digestive care......and he may put me on some medication (i'll post the name of it when I remember to get it from my car)......he also wants me to make sure I consume at least 30 grams of fiber which I'm pretty sure I have been doing.Has anyone tried the advantage digestive care?


----------



## solonjk (Jan 8, 2009)

SSRIs cause constipation. Its the most common side effect observed.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Actually, SSRI's tend to cause diarrhea as a side effect. Whereas, tricyclic antidepressants (TCAs) tend to cause constipation. However, everyone is different.Jeff


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried the Digestive Advantage. It helped a little, not a lot. But it's something. I started taking Dr. Becker's Bionutrients' Pro-Biotic Plus FOS. It helps some. My biggest thing appears to be the glycerin suppositories. I try not to use often. But it's like the stool gets too packed or hard in bottom. My late mother used to complain of this, too. Sometimes she almost had to pull or dig stool out, like a plug and then she would explode with like diarrhea. I don't "explode," the suppository just helps get some of it out.OK, this is all probably too much information. But this IS the IBS forum so hopefully I didn't gross people out too much.


----------



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

the chia seeds haven't been keeping me regular either.... I have added alot of cardio and situps which has helped with the bloating and sometimes to have a bm. The gastro just put me on "kristalose" this morning and i have had 2bm's so far......it does however give me aaallloott of gas...but hey its day 1.....has anyone else tried kristalose? I'm still taking the align as well.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been on a ton of anti-depressants and none have helped with C. In fact, if you read the patient notes, most have a side-effect of causing C. What I have found is that the anti-depressants can help ameliorate the pain. Currently I am on Nardil and it feels like it's taking about 30% off the pain (so far). As always, this is just my experience, YMMV,Pete


----------



## onthebit (Aug 11, 2009)

Weighing in here...my IBS-C seemed to begin with a 10 day trial on Cymbalta (for depression, not IBS) and has not resolved in the 2 months I've been off Cymbalta. While I was on cymbalta, I began to experience severe bloating for the first time and skipped a day or two of BM's. Never skipped days before. Never been the same since. Colonoscopy prep cleaned me out but problem has stayed despite the "fresh start." May have been a coincidence, but I kind of think not.


----------

